# Small Burn



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

I may be buying a Jefe soon and would probably be selling my small Burn. Leave me a message with your number and I'll let you know what ends up happening.


----------



## marcellern (Apr 21, 2008)

*Small Ammo*



Rapid Dancer said:


> Wanted small burn. Any ladies out there with a planing hall creek boat for sale?


Hi,

I have a small Ammo for sale. It is the same as the Burn, but a bit shorter. I bought it new last season and paddled it on the Poudre 2 times and in a pond 3 times. It is red with black and connect 30 outfitting. It is in near new condition. I am selling it because I bought a play boat, and am concentrating on that. I'm thinking $775, but would negotiate on the price if you are interested.

Marcelle


----------

